# Travel from LAX to Welk Resorts, Escondido or use SAN?  SNA is also higher.



## hajjah (Oct 1, 2017)

We are three seniors flying from the east coast to Escondido, but the airfare into LAX is $250 less for each of us than into SAN.  The auto rental is also less.  Is it worth driving the 2 hour distance?  We have never used LAX and have read negative reviews about being stuck in traffic.  Our trip is the first week in December.  Thanks


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 1, 2017)

hajjah said:


> We are three seniors flying from the east coast to Escondido, but the airfare into LAX is $250 less for each of us than into SAN.  The auto rental is also less.  Is it worth driving the 2 hour distance?  We have never used LAX and have read negative reviews about being stuck in traffic.  Our trip is the first week in December.  Thanks



It is a two hour drive without traffic.  If you start driving between 3:00pm and 7:00pm you will encounter lots of traffic (although you will have the advantage of carpool lanes).

I would fly into LAX and save the money.  But I would schedule my flight to avoid rush hour traffic if at all possible.


----------



## lauramiddl (Oct 1, 2017)

I was just in LA this summer and traffic was horrible. Horrible. That said, if flying into lax it meant saving a lot of $, I'd do it   I guess it's really a matter of how you value your own time.

Avoid Friday afternoons if possible, and think about when other rush hour times are. Know your best route ahead of time, and a few options (pull off the highway and eat spots, other possible routes, etc). I didn't have anyone with me to help navigate and that was a problem. 

 In my case I spent four hours (with a stop) going from West L.A. to Anaheim during Friday rush. If I did it again, I would find something to do in West L.A. and wait out the traffic. Getting from Anaheim to LAX early Sunday AM was easy peasy.


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 1, 2017)

Before you book LAX, check Ontario, Burbank, or even Palm Springs. 

Those airports are all inland and you won’t have to deal with west side traffic.


----------



## davidvel (Oct 1, 2017)

Do not look at Burbank. More traffic than from LAX. If you take 91 to 15 its about 1 1/2 hours from LAX *without* *traffic* (30 min from SAN).

Ontario is a great option to Escondido if price is right.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 1, 2017)

buzglyd said:


> Before you book LAX, check Ontario, Burbank, or even Palm Springs.
> 
> Those airports are all inland and you won’t have to deal with west side traffic.



You could add Long Beach to this list, too.  But none are likely to have non-stops from the East Coast.


----------



## klpca (Oct 1, 2017)

Btw, it's about a 45 minute drive from the San Diego airport to Escondido without traffic. And in the late afternoon, you will have lots traffic going northbound during the week. I hate LAX and driving in LA generally, but if you time it right, saving money by flying into LAX is the way to go. We are saving a bunch by flying in and out of LAX flying to Cancun next year.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 1, 2017)

For $750 in combined savings, this is a no brainer. Even staying at an airport hotel near LAX and leaving early (since your bodies are on Eastern time) you can avoid the worst traffic on the I405. It wouldn't be something I'd do, but traffic doesn't frighten me. If simply get in the HOV lane and take it as it is.

Jim


----------



## hajjah (Oct 1, 2017)

We are checking into Welk Resort on a Sunday and can fly non-stop to LAX.  We flew last month into SNA non-stop while staying at Marriotts's Desert Springs because of the layovers in Palm Springs and Ontario from the south.  I do not normally drive anywhere more than two hours, so I did very well during the 2 hour drive.  Has the construction around LAX gotten any better?  I read earlier this year that it was horrendous driving anywhere near that airport.  I'm also keeping in mind that going to/from the airport would be our only time in that area since we are staying in Escondido.  While I certainly would prefer to save on the airfare, staying closer to the airport would be my first choice.  Last year the airfare to SNA went down $100 the month after I booked in September for my December trip to Marriott's Newport Coast Villas.  I was holding out to see if this might happen again.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 2, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Last year the airfare to SNA went down $100 the month after I booked in September for my December trip to Marriott's Newport Coast Villas.  I was holding out to see if this might happen again.


There are a number of good airfare predictor websites out there, but FareCompare is my favorite. It will use historical data to help predict the best time to purchase airfare and to which So Cal airport.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 6, 2017)

Update:  Delta's rates went down yesterday.  I was able to book into SAN instead of LAX.  Just the thought of being stuck in that LAX traffic was a deal breaker for us.  Thanks for your help.  Any must do's in the Escondido area?  We haven't been there in a few years.


----------



## davidvel (Oct 6, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Update:  Delta's rates went down yesterday.  I was able to book into SAN instead of LAX.  Just the thought of being stuck in that LAX traffic was a deal breaker for us.  Thanks for your help.  Any must do's in the Escondido area?  We haven't been there in a few years.


Not sure if you are a beer drinker, but if so Stone Brewery and gardens must be on your list. Even if not, great gourmet food and very unique grounds. 

Let us know what types of activities you like and you'll get many recommendations.


----------



## hajjah (Oct 6, 2017)

We're not drinkers.  One of my companions walks with a cane, but loves to site see and eat out.  We did the Hollywood tour from Newport Coast last year.  I can look on Viator to get some ideas.  Thanks again.


----------



## klpca (Oct 6, 2017)

The Safari Park is close to you (less driving yay!) and has services to make the visit easier for your friend. http://www.sdzsafaripark.org/visitor-info/guests-disabilities

Also, Welk has an onsite theater that is very well received. https://welkresorts.com/san-diego/theatre/

If you don't mind the drive, The Hotel Del on Coronado Island will be beautifully decorated for the holidays and will have an outdoor skating rink set up next to the beach, which is fun to watch. It's worth a trip. https://hoteldel.com/holidays-at-the-del/

You won't be too far from Temecula - they have a cute Old Town area, wineries, and even a casino. https://www.visittemeculavalley.com/things-to-do/


----------



## hajjah (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## hajjah (Nov 30, 2017)

Update:  
We leave to Welk Resorts this Sunday.  I completely forgot to ask about a building preference. We haven’t stayed there in a few years, so I do not remember which building was the best.  One of my travel companions walks with a cane and only short distances.


----------



## hjtug (Nov 30, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Update:
> We leave to Welk Resorts this Sunday.  I completely forgot to ask about a building preference. We haven’t stayed there in a few years, so I do not remember which building was the best.  One of my travel companions walks with a cane and only short distances.


Which section will you be in?  Villas on the Green are closest to Welk downtown.
For things to do check out: https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g32358-Activities-Escondido_California.html
A couple of things we did on recent stays are the scenic drive to Palomar Mountain Park and the observatory there and a visit to Queen Califia's Magic Circle in Escondido.  The observatory offers guided tours at certain times.  A few years ago we enjoyed a day trip to Anza-Borrego Desert State Park.


----------



## hajjah (Nov 30, 2017)

We're in Welk Resorts, not the villas.  I've been to the resort 2 times in the last 20 years.  I don't remember which sections we were assigned, but there was a little road noise.  We were not far from the rec center.


----------



## hjtug (Nov 30, 2017)

hajjah said:


> We're in Welk Resorts, not the villas.  I've been to the resort 2 times in the last 20 years.  I don't remember which sections we were assigned, but there was a little rode noise.  We were not far from the rec center.


I take it your mean you are in the Welk Resort Villas, not Villas on the Green.  If so, you will be a bit farther from the downtown area.  Each section has a pool and activity center but you can use any of them.  Traffic noise is always present but doesn't bother us much.  Farther up on the hill will have less noise.  You can call and tell them your unit preferences and they will meet them as much as they can given how many units they have not yet assigned.  For most units you will go up or down a flight of stairs but they have a few units that are one story and entrances at ground level.


----------



## hajjah (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for your help.  I called today and requested the adult/quiet area of the resort since we are not traveling with children.


----------



## hjtug (Dec 1, 2017)

hajjah said:


> Thanks for your help.  I called today and requested the adult/quiet area of the resort since we are not traveling with children.


Enjoy your week.  The weather looks good.


----------

